# Carney is comming back to Houston for a second workout



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Houston could be high on Carney because he is coming back for a second work out.

http://racinejournaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?blogid=24 




> Carney, who has exceptional leaping ability – he had a vertical leap of 40 inches during a pre-draft test - has already worked out for New Orleans/Oklahoma City, Golden State, Houston, Charlotte, Orlando and Phoenix. He will make another visit to Houston and has scheduled visits with Minnesota, Chicago, Portland and Seattle as well.


And could somebody please put this on clutchfans.com also (i don't have a account) it might interest them alot. THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think T-Mac likes Carney a lot, doesn't he? Didnt they have private workout not so long ago? I know the Rockets are going to draft Rodney, if not Gay or other "MOCKED" top 7.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I think this is a good sign that we're keeping our pick. Houston has to be confident that it can a player who can start as a rookie since it's likely that Carney, Gay, or Roy will be available at that pick.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah i heard Carney was doing private workouts with McGrady, i think cause they said they were cousins i think, i forgot, but this is a good sign


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeh carney will get drafted into houston


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Mcgrady seems to be cousins with every1


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

yep hes got good genes.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

but yea they worked out together and he sounds like a great fit for the team.. probably will get drafted by us since tmac runs the show.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

McGrady's little brother, Chance McGrady, was a teammate of Carney (as well as Darius Washington Jr and Shawne Williams) at Memphis.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmm, I wonder if Yao has some brothers and cousins who he can bring over. lol. JK.
Should we rename the team to Houston Macs?
We can have the T-Mac logo as the team logo. 
-----------------------
Does anybody feel the private work out is scary? or is it just me?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> McGrady's little brother, Chance McGrady, was a teammate of Carney (as well as Darius Washington Jr and Shawne Williams) at Memphis.


Rodney had been living with Tmac in his house, he (Carney) said they would lift and train together with Tracy's trainer, on ball skills/one - one/ stamina stuff. I think its great, I just hope the brass sees the connection and chemistry possibilities, learning from the master can only benefit a rookie. Pippen learned so much from Jordan and they were like joined at the hip every summer. Man, this is much better potential news than all that JJ Red nonsense. Don't get me wrong, I looooooved JJ at Duke, but I don't wanna waste a lottery pick on him. If somehow we could trade our 32 pk/with Stromile or something for JJ I'd be all for that. . .just not a lottery pick though.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

every since i saw him go into the drafts... my hopes have been high on carney coming to houston... i think he will be a great fit for houston... he better be a rocket


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

If T-mac likes him we'll get him


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Since they are living with each other and working out together he would really help with the chemistry problem we had last year.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Yeah i heard Carney was doing private workouts with McGrady, i think cause they said they were cousins i think, i forgot, but this is a good sign


Anyone with a huge vertical is some how a cousin of Tmac :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^ i.e. VC15.
I wonder if Nate Robinson is of of his cousins too.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

nbadraft.net is comparing Carney to Richard Jefferson. I only saw Carney play a couple times at Memphis and I can say that both of those guys' styles are similar, but does anybody think Carney could be as solid as Jefferson at the next level? If so then the Rockets shouldn't even hesitate on picking him.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

jworth said:


> nbadraft.net is comparing Carney to Richard Jefferson. I only saw Carney play a couple times at Memphis and I can say that both of those guys' styles are similar, but does anybody think Carney could be as solid as Jefferson at the next level? If so then the Rockets shouldn't even hesitate on picking him.



Yeah, we should draft him then trade him to Minny for Eddie Griffin.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Carney looked really unpolished when I watched him play. He is the type of player who would excel with a fast-break team, but in a strict half court offense, I don't know if he can be as effective. 
Though I soured on Redick before, his workouts and responses have been positive. He is more athletic and quicker than most thought. He is also a consummate winner. If we pick him up with the 8th, I wouldn't object. (Though 8th is quite high for him...)


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Carney looked really unpolished when I watched him play. He is the type of player who would excel with a fast-break team, but in a strict half court offense, I don't know if he can be as effective.
> Though I soured on Redick before, his workouts and responses have been positive. He is more athletic and quicker than most thought. He is also a consummate winner. If we pick him up with the 8th, I wouldn't object. (Though 8th is quite high for him...)


8 is reaching. 14 and on is more appropriate.

Ronnie Brewer has had some good workouts, his stock is rising. I compared him to John Salmons, as that seems to be the realistic analogy. Scouts think his ceiling is Josh Howard. His worst case is Jeryl Sasser.

Fans at Clutchfans.com are showing an increasing favoritism for Brewer over Carney. Thoughts?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> 8 is reaching. 14 and on is more appropriate.
> 
> Ronnie Brewer has had some good workouts, his stock is rising. I compared him to John Salmons, as that seems to be the realistic analogy. Scouts think his ceiling is Josh Howard. His worst case is Jeryl Sasser.
> 
> Fans at Clutchfans.com are showing an increasing favoritism for Brewer over Carney. Thoughts?


Clutch got over-excited over a link I posted there (article from John Denton stating Brewer's 18 bench press reps). While Brewer is going to be a solid pro, I still think we need to look into trading up to the 5 with Atlanta. I would take any of the big 6 over Brewer right now. We also have the option of trading down with New Orleans if we get the 5. But yeah, Brewer is still the man I want at 8.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Brewer has a bad arm, If I am the Rockets' GM I wouldnt gamble on that. In the future that may cause the team some problem.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Clutch got over-excited over a link I posted there (article from John Denton stating Brewer's 18 bench press reps). While Brewer is going to be a solid pro, I still think we need to look into trading up to the 5 with Atlanta. I would take any of the big 6 over Brewer right now. We also have the option of trading down with New Orleans if we get the 5. But yeah, Brewer is still the man I want at 8.


Good ideas.

*Question 1:* How do you plan on getting No. 5 from Atlanta?
*My thoughts:* I like Childress, but I don't know that Atlanta would bite on that deal despite being overstocked with wings. What about we just dump Stro's salary on them for swapping picks? No. 8 and Stro for their No. 5. Atlanta trades down (to avoid reaching) for Shelden Williams and also gain Stro, the athletic PF they wanted last offseason (and was prepared to pay as much as $8 Mill). In one move they rectify a laughable frontcourt on the verge of becoming even weaker by the possibility of losing Al Harrington. We get our $5 Mill back (as TE or cap space) to spend on a better value. 

*Question 2:* If you decide to keep the 5th pick, who would you think our realistic choices are for the pick?
*My thoughts:* Between Brandon Roy, LeMarcus Aldridge, and Andrea Bargnani, I would go with need and take Brandon Roy. Still, I like your idea of trading the 5 down to New Orleans. We could offer Luther Head, #32 and #5 for JR Smith, #15 and #12. With 12 we can take Cedric Simmons or Hilton Armstrong. 

We still have the MLE, the TEs, and min to spend on Free Agents. Greg Buckner, John Salmons, Rasual Butler, Devean George, Matt Harpring, Jumaine Jones and Darius Songaila are available at those prices.

End Depth Chart:
PG: Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura | Sergio Rodriguez
SG: Greg Buckner | JR Smith | Keith Bogans
SF: Tracy McGrady | Devean George 
PF: Juwan Howard | Darius Songaila | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Cedric Simmons | Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> Brewer has a bad arm, If I am the Rockets' GM I wouldnt gamble on that. In the future that may cause the team some problem.


 His arm didn't give him any trouble in college. I know it looks funny but it really doesn't affect him at all


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Good ideas.
> 
> *Question 1:* How do you plan on getting No. 5 from Atlanta?
> *My thoughts:* I like Childress, but I don't know that Atlanta would bite on that deal despite being overstocked with wings. What about we just dump Stro's salary on them for swapping picks? No. 8 and Stro for their No. 5. Atlanta trades down (to avoid reaching) for Shelden Williams and also gain Stro, the athletic PF they wanted last offseason (and was prepared to pay as much as $8 Mill). In one move they rectify a laughable frontcourt on the verge of becoming even weaker by the possibility of losing Al Harrington. We get our $5 Mill back (as TE or cap space) to spend on a better value.
> ...


that backcourt minus yao makes me wanna puke.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> that backcourt minus yao makes me wanna puke.


The front court isnt so bad considering we would get Cedric Simmons (>> Stromile Swift). Cedric can play both the PF and C respectably and is good at other things besides just blocking and rebounding (hes reportedly a good passer). If anything, we couldnt be worse off than we were this past season. Songaila is underrated as a player and has a good shot that would help stretch defenses (I feel like a broken record).

The main thing I like about the idea is that were saving a good amount of money which will allow more flexibility for signings in the future.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> The front court isnt so bad considering we would get Cedric Simmons (>> Stromile Swift). Cedric can play both the PF and C respectably and is good at other things besides just blocking and rebounding (hes reportedly a good passer). If anything, we couldnt be worse off than we were this past season. Songaila is underrated as a player and has a good shot that would help stretch defenses (I feel like a broken record).
> 
> The main thing I like about the idea is that were saving a good amount of money which will allow more flexibility for signings in the future.


 right, frontcourt. thats totally what i typed, except the computer switch it to backcourt all on its own.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Hah, in retrospect its a pretty stupid idea. We could just trade 8, 32, and Stromile Swift to N.O. for 12, 15 and JR Smith.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> 8 is reaching. 14 and on is more appropriate.
> 
> Ronnie Brewer has had some good workouts, his stock is rising. I compared him to John Salmons, as that seems to be the realistic analogy. Scouts think his ceiling is Josh Howard. His worst case is Jeryl Sasser.
> 
> Fans at Clutchfans.com are showing an increasing favoritism for Brewer over Carney. Thoughts?


I really don't understand why people are picking Brewer over Carney. This and him shooting 19 from 25 from 3 point land is the only positive thing i have heard from his camp. I have heard alot of great things from the Carney Camp thou. He worked out with Morrison and held his own. He was the best at the magic workout which also featured Foye and Brewer. He shoot it lights out from 3 point land at the NO workout. Other then draftexpress.com, most mocks have Carney drafted in front of Brewer. His stock must be rising because u got the magic willing to trade up to make sure they get either him, Gay or Roy. And also add the fact that Carney is coming back for a second workout and to my Knowlegde Brewer has not, makes me wonder how much interset is there for Brewer in houston.

But what will set the 2 apart in my opinion is their shooting and atheltic abilty. I see that many believe that Brewer will get to handle the ball alot next season which i highly doubt, I really don't see Jeff letting a rookie handle the ball. When u take that away from him i just think he is just a good defender. Carney is the better shooter (espeaily when yao and t-mac are double teamed) and he would be a great off the ball player in his first year. I image if Carney does get drafted by the Rockets that there will be alot of set plays in the half court where they throw him the alley, run the give and goes, pick and pops, and get open three pointers. Thats all most rookies will be asked to do when u have guys like T-mac and Yao and carney seems like the guy who fits the bill (and i really expect many facials if this is the case also). 

And fully expect that who ever the rockets to draft (unless it Roy) not to start, so if the Rockets do draft Carney it would be a great thing to let him delvop off the bench were he would get alot of mins. And maybe be ready to start in his 2nd or 3rd year just like Richard Jefferson. The rockets will most likely use their full mle on a starting sf/sg like Ronald Murray, Matt Happing, or James Posey. To me Brewer has Jeryl Sasser written all over him a guy with no jumper but could go to the hole and with good court vision, i think the Rockets should stay away from this guy at all cost.

And P.S. Could someone tell me if you have to pay a fee to join clutchfans.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Clutch got over-excited over a link I posted there (article from John Denton stating Brewer's 18 bench press reps). *While Brewer is going to be a solid pro, I still think we need to look into trading up to the 5 with Atlanta.* I would take any of the big 6 over Brewer right now. We also have the option of trading down with New Orleans if we get the 5. But yeah, Brewer is still the man I want at 8.


I *COMPLETELY* agree. Brandon Roy and Rudy Gay with the 5 pick? Oh heck yea, but I would be highly satisfied with Rodney Carney. Ronnie Brewer comes in a semi-close second and J.J. Redick is totally off the damn radar.

NBADraft.net has Gay going at #6 to Minnesota and Roy going at #3 to Charlotte interestingly enough.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

carney measured at 6'5 3/4 with shoes on. 
thats not very good news considering memphis generously listed him 6'7
he might have athletism to back him up but thats not really that good news for him


----------

